# The perfect deer rifle



## moabxjeeper

The hunts are all over with (but still fresh on my mind) and today's storm has officially ushered in the winter blues. Which brings me to the topic in question...

If you were to start from scratch and build a rifle solely for hunting mule deer, what would you choose? Caliber/rifle/scope, etc. Again, we're not talking an all-around rifle for deer to elk to moose as most of us have, just something that will work for mule deer and the terrain we find them in here.


----------



## DallanC

Winchester Model 70 in 280AI, 26" barrel.


-DallanC


----------



## Loke

An older 60's or 70's Remington 700 in 270 Winchester with a mid range variable scope. A 24" barrel and a nice composite or laminate stock.


----------



## AF CYN

Caliber--something mid range like a 7mm-08, 6.5 creed, .260 or something like that.
Rifle--Savage or Browning bolt action with a nice composite stock.
Scope--a 4-12x50, probably a nice vortex. 

You gonna get something or just daydreaming?


----------



## Critter

I don't think that the perfect deer rifle exists. 

Now if you are talking about a rifle that will get the job done at both short and long range, hunting in timber or wide open canyons where shots are out to 400+ yards then you might find quite a few that will fit the bill. 

For me it would be a 7mm Rem Mag perhaps a Savage shooting 150 grain hand loads. It would have a Leopold VXIII scope with the power being 2-16X40mm. I know that a scope like that doesn't exist but we just putting something together aren't we? It would have a 24" barrel that includes a muzzle brake and a composite stock. The trigger would have double set triggers with the firing one set at 2 lbs once the set trigger was pulled.


----------



## ridgetop

I'm trying to talk my FIL into getting a 280 AI. I'm really impressed with its ballistics and manageable recoil.


----------



## ssssnake529

Lightweight. Carbon stock and carbon barrel.

Good ballistics. Lots of choices here, but 6.5 Creedmore is what I chose. It helps that the 6.5 creedmoor pushing a 140 grain Berger Elite Hunter bullet has a ballistics curve that is almost identical to my elk gun, a 300 win mag pushing Berger 230 grain bullet. (So the dope for both rifles is pretty much the same.)

I ended up with a Christensen Arms Summit with their titanium action and carbon fiber thumbhole stock. For me, it's the perfect deer rifle. https://christensenarms.com/summit-ti/


----------



## CPAjeff

For an entry level gun, I’d go with a Tikka T3 either in .243 or .270 topped with a Leupold or Vortex. 

For a not so entry level gun, I’d go with a Kimber, Sako, Christensen, etc. in a 6.5 Creedmoor or 6.5x284 (where available). Topped with a nicer Leupold, Vortex, or Nightforce SHV.


----------



## moabxjeeper

AF CYN said:


> Caliber--something mid range like a 7mm-08, 6.5 creed, .260 or something like that.
> Rifle--Savage or Browning bolt action with a nice composite stock.
> Scope--a 4-12x50, probably a nice vortex.
> 
> You gonna get something or just daydreaming?


A little bit of both. I thought it might be a fun topic and it's interesting to see everyone's opinion.

I've had my eye on a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in 7mm-08 for quite some time now. We'll see how it works out. I'm thinking in the event I do end up with it, I'll top it with either a Leupold FXII 6x36 or possibly a VXII 3-9x40, either with the LR duplex.


----------



## KineKilla

Remington Model 700 chambered in .270WIN. Sighted in 1" high @ 100yds using a mid-quality or better 3-9x40 scope and off the shelf 130gr. Core-Lokt's.

Proven caliber, proven rifle, easy to find and cheap ammunition = dead deer all over the place!


----------



## Packout

I'm confident I could find the perfect rifle sitting in sawsman's safe. I'd hope it was chambered in 280, but I'd be willing to take something close and probably still be ok. The first scratch in the stock might hurt a little, but those are the memory marks.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

7MM Rem Mag in a Remington 700 26" barrel. 165 grain bullets. And no mines a Ruger M77, Its Heavy but reliable like a Sherman tank. They should call it a 280 rem mag ha


----------



## longbow

moabxjeeper said:


> The hunts are all over with (but still fresh on my mind) and today's storm has officially ushered in the winter blues. Which brings me to the topic in question...
> 
> If you were to start from scratch and build a rifle solely for hunting mule deer, what would you choose? Caliber/rifle/scope, etc. Again, we're not talking an all-around rifle for deer to elk to moose as most of us have, just something that will work for mule deer and the terrain we find them in here.


Keep in mind, you don't have to have an expensive rifle to have the perfect mule deer gun. On the other hand, I wouldn't buy any of the lower-end guns most of the major manufactures have been offering lately. It seems they've all lined up on the starting line and yelled "I'll race you to the bottom of the price/quality rifle line!"
Anyway, any of the standard model Rem 700s, Win 70s, Savage 110s, Vanguards and Tikka T3s would be a great choice. If you don't reload, a 270, 30-06, 308 or a 25-06 would be good choices. If you reload, maybe a 280AI. 
You wouldn't have to spend too much on a scope. I have an old, cheap and dependable Vortex scope ($250?) on my favorite deer gun and it's been perfect.


----------



## grizzly

Cooper Model 92 Backcountry

I don't know how a better deer rifle can ever be made.


----------



## legacy

Man, so many options! I don't reload, nor do I have a huge budget. I've gone through a few different guns over the past few years and purchased one this year that I am absolutely in love with! Unfortunately I didn't get to hunt deer with it this year but my wife did! She made an amazing shot on a deer at 250 yards (her first deer ever)! So far I am super impressed with the gun.

Gun: Christensen Arms Mesa
Caliber: .300 Win Mag
Optics: NightForce SHV 5-20X56


----------



## moabxjeeper

longbow said:


> Keep in mind, you don't have to have an expensive rifle to have the perfect mule deer gun. On the other hand, I wouldn't buy any of the lower-end guns most of the major manufactures have been offering lately. It seems they've all lined up on the starting line and yelled "I'll race you to the bottom of the price/quality rifle line!"
> Anyway, any of the standard model Rem 700s, Win 70s, Savage 110s, Vanguards and Tikka T3s would be a great choice. If you don't reload, a 270, 30-06, 308 or a 25-06 would be good choices. If you reload, maybe a 280AI.
> You wouldn't have to spend too much on a scope. I have an old, cheap and dependable Vortex scope ($250?) on my favorite deer gun and it's been perfect.


Believe me, it's disheartening walking past gun counters nowadays. I know and understand the appeal of composite stocks, but all I see when I walk past them is a hollow, lifeless piece of molded plastic. My dad and I went in on a cheap Savage Model 11 with a composite stock in 243 and as much as I love to shoot that gun, it feels like I'm holding a piece of Tupperware in my hands. It shoots, but it has no soul. In my humble opinion, a big game rifle should have a wood stock that can get beaten, scratched and dinged up, and 30 years later, sanded down and refinished by your son you've passed it down to so he can hunt with it for another 30 years.

Anyway, those are some great suggestions you have! You may have missed my previous reply but a Winchester Model 70 is what I grew up hunting with and I've always wanted to own one myself. I've been eyeing the Featherweight model in 7mm-08. The 25-06 is appealing but I am somewhat biased to 7mm since I own a 7mm Rem Mag. I haven't completely ruled it out, however!


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> I don't think that the perfect deer rifle exists.


See I think the opposite. If you read everyone's replies, aren't they all the perfect deer gun?

For mule deer you have SOOO many options and they all can be your perfect deer rifle


----------



## bowgy

I have taken deer with a .243, .270, .30-06, .300 H&H mag, .300 WSM, heck... I even took one with my SKS.

So I would say the perfect deer rifle would be the one I had in my hands with a tag in my pocket when the deer of my dreams offered me the opportunity;-)


----------



## sawsman

Packout said:


> I'm confident I could find the perfect rifle sitting in sawsman's safe. I'd hope it was chambered in 280, but I'd be willing to take something close and probably still be ok. The first scratch in the stock might hurt a little, but those are the memory marks.


Ha.. They all shoot better than me, that's for sure.

Still trying to figure out which one I shoot the best.

My perfect deer rifle is the first rifle I ever bought. A Winchester Model 70 30.06. It's actually my favorite rifle simply because I killed my first deer with it and because of the memory scratches.

.


----------



## Huge29

KineKilla said:


> Remington Model 700 chambered in .270WIN. Sighted in 1" high @ 100yds using a mid-quality or better 3-9x40 scope and off the shelf 130gr. Core-Lokt's.
> 
> Proven caliber, proven rifle, easy to find and cheap ammunition = dead deer all over the place!


Come on! So, you go to Cold Stone just to get a vanilla? JK


----------



## Huge29

Here are my considerations-
Lightweight-so, carbon barrel would sure be nice to still have a big and long barrel while not feeling like a log packing around.
Flat-Im not sure the 6.5's can be beat. I am biased to the 6.5x47, but Creedmoor isnt far behind now that Lapua makes brass for them with small primer.
High magnification scope-needs to be tough, and not crazy heavy. I really like the 20+ magnification as my eyes are aging. Vortex PST or maybe VXIII, SHV if in the budget.
Stock-not particular here as long as it is light, purty and ridgid. Laminate seems to fit the bill as walnut is so nice that I hate to scratch it up in normal hunting use. Saw some Rizzini guns with Turkish Walnut-I wouldn't ever dare take it out to use it, too purty.
Action-not too particular here, all depends on budget. I've always wanted an Xbolt...


----------



## Kevin D

There isn't a one size fits all when it comes to deer rifles, so the "perfect" deer rifle isn't going to be the same for every hunter. A lot is going to depend on where you hunt and how you hunt. A 12 lbs .338 Lapua isn't a practical choice for packing all day through the heavy brush trying to jump a deer out of it's bed, nor is an open sight Winchester 94 .30-30 a practical choice if your method of hunting is sitting up on a point all day glassing far away ridges. Yet within their element, either one would be hard to beat.

My advise is to get a rifle that fits you and the way you hunt and not worry about what other hunters are using or the latest marketing trend coming down the pike.


----------



## gwailow

Strictly deer and strictly hunting? I’d go 6.5x300 WBY. Ballistics for point and shoot out to 500 yards. Plenty of good choices out there though.


----------



## scpete

I sure like the old setiments of passing down dad's old wood stock rifle to the kids. I've got a couple.
My favorite/best deer rifle is the one in my safe. Model 70 featherweight in 30.06 topped with a leupold vxII 3x9. It spits out 180 grain partitions just fine for me.Wife bought it for me for Christmas years ago at Harmons grocery store. This baby has taken a lot of deer.
I'm enjoying all your thoughts as well.


----------



## 2full

I'm with Kinekilla, it's hard to beat the good 'ol Remington 700 BDL. 
270 is great. I have an .O6. Been a great gun as well. 
I also have the Winchester model 70. Does very well also. 
Have good scopes on both. 

I guess I like vanilla also..........
Actually I'm a chocolate man.


----------



## Springville Shooter

If you’ve gotten this far, go back to post #2 for the correct answer.————SS


----------



## gwailow

Springville Shooter said:


> If you've gotten this far, go back to post #2 for the correct answer.----SS


Ha ha, one of the correct answers you mean. 280 AI is my next build though right after my current build. Gotta save up for my Proof barrel and then see what all the hype is about with these lightweight, low recoil, efficient cartridges. Seems boring to me.


----------



## Bax*

I’m sure I’m over simplifying this but the best rifle / caliber is what YOU shoot well. 

Sure a 30-378 WBY is a cool caliber but it might scare the shiznit out of you to shoot so is it really all that great to shoot?

I’d also say it depends on hunting style. Are you a deer sniper or someone who likes to get up close and personal? That’ll define caliber and rifle choice too.


----------



## Bax*

I hunt with a Blaser K95 with a .308 barrel on it. Good nuf for me.


----------



## Springville Shooter

BANG!.............WHOP!
Hunter: “Wow, that kicked like a .270”
Deer: “Ouch! That felt like a 7 Mag.”
Deer dies, hunter makes jerky.
Hunter posts on UWN to thank his buddies for turning him on to the 280 Rem.
The end.————SS


----------



## longbow

Springville Shooter said:


> BANG!.............WHOP!
> Hunter: "Wow, that kicked like a .270"
> Deer: "Ouch! That felt like a 7 Mag."
> Deer dies, hunter makes jerky.
> Hunter posts on UWN to thank his buddies for turning him on to the 280 Rem.
> The end.----SS


HA! I laughed out loud on that one!


----------



## Packout

The 280 is so good you can't own just one. My kid needs his own deer rifle so we are in the market for-- another 280...... Wish I knew how to build one, but I don't so a Tikka, Sako, or Xbolt is on the watch list. A used a Cooper under $1k would work too. haha


----------



## 2full

My old model 88 Winchester 243 has taken a pot load of deer. 
Use the 100 grain bullets. No thru and thru's. All the energy is taken by the deer. Drop in their tracks. 
All 3 of my girls took deer with it. I took quite a few with it as well. Was my dad's gun. 

They talk about who gets it when I'm gone.........


----------



## 3arabians

Savage 1899 250-3000. 

Im a big fan of the savage 99. Something about a savage 99 and mule deer is just magic!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow

Springville Shooter said:


> BANG!.............WHOP!
> Hunter: "Wow, that kicked like a .270"
> Deer: "Ouch! That felt like a 7 Mag."
> Deer dies, hunter makes jerky.
> Hunter posts on UWN to thank his buddies for turning him on to the 280 Rem.
> The end.----SS


Chuck sees snowshoe hare: BANG.......WHOP
Chuck: "Wow, kicks like a .270"
Snowshoe: "Ouch, that felt like a 7 Mag."
Snowshoe hare doesn't have much left between his tail and nose.
Northern Goshawk swoops down and takes snowshoe from Chuck.
Chuck says bad words.
Chuck gets on UWN and thanks Springville Shooter for excellent loading data for 280 AI.

PS...The weather sucked and I didn't see any deer. The snowshoe looked too tasty to pass up. 

The other side of him didn't look too good. No ruined meat though.


















Try as he might, he could not get that hare off the ground. He tried a bunch of times but couldn't do it. I just walked off and let him have it. He looked hungry.


----------



## Springville Shooter

^^^^^^^^AWESOME!!!^^^^^^^


----------



## archerben

Packout said:


> The 280 is so good you can't own just one. My kid needs his own deer rifle so we are in the market for-- another 280...... Wish I knew how to build one, but I don't so a Tikka, Sako, or Xbolt is on the watch list. A used a Cooper under $1k would work too. haha


If you want to build one on a Savage, or a Remage, I can help you. Building with a pre fit barrel is pretty easy and rather fun.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke

Packout said:


> The 280 is so good you can't own just one. My kid needs his own deer rifle so we are in the market for-- another 280...... Wish I knew how to build one, but I don't so a Tikka, Sako, or Xbolt is on the watch list. A used a Cooper under $1k would work too. haha


If you want a classic, I know where to find a Ruger No.1 chambered in 280.


----------



## DallanC

Much







for #1's!

-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper

This has been a great thread! Thanks everyone for your input. It's cool seeing everyone's different opinions on the subject, and none of them are wrong.

I was browsing Utah Gun Exchange over the weekend and someone had just posted a Winchester Model 70 Classic Featherweight in 6.5x55 Swede. Classic rifle in a classic load. Plus it looked brand new. He was only asking $550. I was a little unsure of the caliber, not for performance on game, but because I don't reload, but a quick browse through a few websites and I found a few factory loads that would work. I texted the guy and was going to go look at it this coming Saturday, but by Sunday night it was gone. I wonder how long I'll be kicking myself over that one... :noidea:


----------



## KineKilla

Friggin' Swede's anyways!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Howa Alpine 6.5 creedmoor or Weatherby Backcountry .257 Weatherby Mangnum if cash wasn't an issue. 

Topped with a Leupold VX6 or Vortez Razor 3-15 ish power.


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> Much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for #1's!
> 
> -DallanC


Its cuz single shots are cool!


----------



## AF CYN

moabxjeeper said:


> I was browsing Utah Gun Exchange over the weekend and someone had just posted a Winchester Model 70 Classic Featherweight in 6.5x55 Swede. Classic rifle in a classic load. Plus it looked brand new. He was only asking $550. I was a little unsure of the caliber, not for performance on game, but because I don't reload, but a quick browse through a few websites and I found a few factory loads that would work. I texted the guy and was going to go look at it this coming Saturday, but by Sunday night it was gone. I wonder how long I'll be kicking myself over that one... :noidea:


I agree--that is a cool rifle/round combo for a reasonable price. Don't stress. There will be other good options. If it makes you feel any better, the 6.5 swede doesn't have the variety of ammo options that many similarly performing rounds do. Also, it isn't sold as widely.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Anything that shoots a heat seeking bullet that is only attracted to monster muley's or record setting whitetails


----------



## moabxjeeper

AF CYN said:


> I agree--that is a cool rifle/round combo for a reasonable price. Don't stress. There will be other good options. If it makes you feel any better, the 6.5 swede doesn't have the variety of ammo options that many similarly performing rounds do. Also, it isn't sold as widely.


Right, that's my only consolation after letting it slip by. I've also read that American manufacturers load that caliber really light because of old surplus rifles still in circulation. I did find that Hornady makes a Superformance round for it that would work and had good ballistics, but it's hard putting all your eggs in one basket. Oh well, it's gone now. I'm still leaning towards the 7mm-08. The popularity of that round seems to be on the rise and every manufacturer makes some good ammo for it.


----------



## AF CYN

I love my 7mm-08, though I have to admit I sometimes feel the pull of the 6.5 bandwagon. 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian

I'm actually watching this close and seeing if I really need something besides my .30-06 or 7MM-08. I would like to have something that shoots a 180 grain or higher at a very good speed accurately but am thinking my shoulder wouldn't agree. The Creed force is strong...resist...I must resist...


----------



## Loke

Have you ever seen a Winchester 1885? In 6.5 Creedmore? I have.

I also know where there are several new Swedes in various makes and models.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

KineKilla said:


> Friggin' Swede's anyways!


Hey watch it lol ;-)


----------



## waspocrew

I like the idea of a Creedmoor, but I think I'd prefer the 6mm flavor. I've shot and loaded for my step dad's 6 Creed, and that thing is a laser with the 105 grain Berger. 

As for the perfect deer rifle, I think it's fun to be nostalgic every once in a while. I definitely want to hunt with my grandpa's Savage 99 in 308 or the Winchester 94 in 30-30. Would certainly make me feel young again!


----------



## moabxjeeper

Loke said:


> Have you ever seen a Winchester 1885? In 6.5 Creedmore? I have.
> 
> I also know where there are several new Swedes in various makes and models.


I really may have to come down and pay you a visit sometime.


----------



## moabxjeeper

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm actually watching this close and seeing if I really need something besides my .30-06 or 7MM-08. I would like to have something that shoots a 180 grain or higher at a very good speed accurately but am thinking my shoulder wouldn't agree. The Creed force is strong...resist...I must resist...


Variety is the spice of life. That's pretty much what began this whole debate for me. My 7mm Rem Mag will do anything I ask of it and take down any animal that walks this earth with the right bullet. But, I really like the thought of having a specific rifle for a specific task. In the event I do end up with a new rifle, this rifle will become my elk (and one day hopefully, moose) rifle. The new one would be ideal for deer and the occasional antelope hunt.

Honestly, your two-rifle "battery" sounds like a perfect combination to me. If you want a little more out of the 30-06, look into Hornady Superformance. It's enough of an improvement it pushes the old -06 into .300 Win Mag territory. My dad bought a couple boxes back when it was called Hornady Light Magnum and killed his LE elk at 520 yards.

The 6.5 Creed is a good round. I've been doing a lot of research on cartridge efficiency and it pretty well maximizes performance out of that size case in much the same way the 7mm-08 takes advantage of the .308 Win case it's based on. The 7mm-08 and 6.5 are so similar I'm not sure you'd necessarily _need_ both if you have one or the other already. I've read the 7mm-08 may be _slightly_ better for hunting and the 6.5 CM may be _slightly_ better for long range target shooting, but either will work for either task.


----------



## Whiskey H0und

DallanC said:


> Winchester Model 70 in 280AI, 26" barrel.
> 
> -DallanC


Planning on building this caliber next year. Rem 700 action, HS precision stock, rock creek #5 barrel, 4-16x50 Vortex pst.


----------



## GaryFish

Trendy rounds come and go. But none have improved on the 30-06 for hunting mule deer in mule deer country. For model - whatever fits a person the best. The mags kick too much to allow for good practice. And why go there anyway? So LostLouisana - don't give into the trendy, hipster rounds. It will not be an improvement. 6.5s? Really? Hipster round. Ulta-Mags-Mini_winny? Hipster all over it. If you drive a volvo, eat tofu and pluck your eyebrows, then go for it. But if you drive a truck, wear boots, eat your steak rare and like John Wayne movies, then stick with your 30-06.


----------



## moabxjeeper

GaryFish said:


> Trendy rounds come and go. But none have improved on the 30-06 for hunting mule deer in mule deer country. For model - whatever fits a person the best. The mags kick too much to allow for good practice. And why go there anyway? So LostLouisana - don't give into the trendy, hipster rounds. It will not be an improvement. 6.5s? Really? Hipster round. Ulta-Mags-Mini_winny? Hipster all over it. If you drive a volvo, eat tofu and pluck your eyebrows, then go for it. But if you drive a truck, wear boots, eat your steak rare and like John Wayne movies, then stick with your 30-06.


:amen:

I think the current 6.5 Creedmoor trend is a strange thing. The 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser has been around for well over a hundred years and has a slightly longer case, therefore offering superior ballistics if loaded correctly. -O\\__-


----------



## Critter

If you go back in time, say the last 100 years you will find out that just about every case out there intended to be shot out of a hand held rifle has been necked up, necked down, fire formed, and what ever else it takes to try and find a new supper fast flat shooting rifle round. 

Some live to see little more than the person that developed it. Some die a quick death, while others hang on by the skin of their rims. Then there are the rounds that live forever. 

Time will tell if the 6.5 Creedmore will go on to be a real classic such as the .308, .270, and the old 30-06. I know that there are more out there but these three seam to be what everyone is basing the new rounds on. That is except for the short magnums and time will tell the story on them.


----------



## GaryFish

Remember, a .270 is just a necked down 30-06.

Thing is this though. Well cared for rifles are incredibly durable and will last several lifetimes, as we hand them down from one generation to another. Heck, I have operating firearms dating back at least 3 generations before me. Much older than that involve black powder. So with rifles lasting so dang long, manufactures have to come up with something to get you to buy a new one. Hence, trendy new rounds. Titles. Descriptors. Magnum. Improved. Ultra. Max. or names. Creedmre. Ackly. Lauka. Whatever. But rifles are just tools for aiming a projectile at high enough speeds to ensure accuracy and force. And in hunting situations, human error when breathing heavy, on un-even ground, with buck fever, in changing winds, temperatures and terrain mean that pretty much any semi-well built rifle capability exceeds the human capability for effective hunting. So is a bullet shot from a 30-06 any better than from a 300 ultra mag, or .308, or whatever else? Is a 6.5 mm really any different for hunting than a 7 mm, or 8mm, or packet of peanut M&Ms? 

Now all that said, if it helps a guy with an excuse to justify purchase a new/another fire arm, then by all means - split the hairs and convince yourself that your 7mm 08 is really different than a .308, or your 6.5 is better than your .243, or that your 300 ultra mag is really any different than the 30-06 and 300 mag already in the gun cabinet. 

As for me, I've been thinking an old school, Remington 700 chambered in .308 with a 4-12x50 VXIII will somehow be at least as good as my trusty Mauser in 30-06 that used to belong to my Dad before he passed. But if that purchase ever happens, I'm sure that taking my Dad's rifle on a hunt will override any newness factor of another rifle. So maybe that is what makes the perfect deer rifle - the one that binds a guy to his hunting heritage and makes a connection to those that have gone before us. Because my perfect mule deer rifle - was my Dad's, but that has nothing to do with model or cartridge now does it. So that would be my answer.


----------



## 2full

I have two 30 .06 rifles. One was the first rifle I ever bought. The kids use that one. 
The other was was one my dad gave me. I still use that one. 
Shot my deer with it this year. A nice 4 x 4. 
Have killed 5 bulls and a several cows with it.
Will use it till I'm done........


----------



## bfr

My perfect deer/elk or anything else is my old JC Higgins model 52 in 30 06. Been using it for 58 yrs and if I do my job it'll still print a 5 shot group you can cover with a nickle. However, at 70 the old eyes and steadiness just isn't what it used to be, now I have to use half dollar most of the time.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Looks like I'm late to this party

Since I mostly hunt deer
My ideal deer gun would be 6.5x284 or 6.5 saum with a proof barrel and some sort of synthetic stock with adjustable cheek rest. I want a relatively light weight, light kicking, long range gun. It would also have to have a night force scope. 

My kids could fight for it after I'm gone. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinitis

the perfect deer rifle would be a Browning X Bolt in 270 Winchester short magnum topped with a 3 x 9 or a 4 x 16 Vortex Viper scope with turrets and custom turret system stickers for hold over distance.


----------



## wyogoob

256 Newton

.


----------



## Crndgs8

I’m looking at building a rifle for hunting. Can anyone recommend a shop or gunsmith to help me with my build?


----------

